# My Slingshot rifle design



## @adi_21 (10 mo ago)




----------



## @adi_21 (10 mo ago)

My youtube chanel


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## @adi_21 (10 mo ago)

Tag said:


> Looks great


Thank you sir


----------

